# Gauge info



## Grizzly Adams (Sep 26, 2017)

So, I have a basic understanding of measuring instruments,but I recently acquired a lathe that came with a couple of puzzlers. Posting pics seems like a pain, so I will try a verbal description first. One is a selection of hemispheres  of different diameters,  hollow with a holed pedestal.  the other is a couple of handle mounted arc shaped  plates, if I may call them that. Thanks

                                               Griz


----------



## Dabbler (Sep 26, 2017)

OK - you gotta understand that if these things are at all unusual, a written description is useless.  If we are to provide anything meaningful, you have to overcome the pain.


----------



## Janger (Sep 26, 2017)

Tooling to make balls and rounded grooves? Pictures definitely. Just hit upload a file and pick your picture. Works fine on phones too.

Maybe you have to post a couple times first due to some spam prevention.


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Sep 27, 2017)

Let's see if this works.  I got a complete set of micrometers and deflection gauges with the machine, so I can only assume that's what they are for. 








    Grizz


----------



## Dabbler (Sep 27, 2017)

are all the spheres hollow?  If so, I've never seen the like.  If they are solid they could be screwyballs.


----------



## Janger (Sep 28, 2017)

You could send pics to tubalcain?


----------



## Glen Phillips (Sep 28, 2017)

These look like they are from a Starrett #59F (or knock-off) trammel set.

http://www.starrett.com/metrology/p...tools/calipers-dividers-trammels/Trammels/59F


----------



## Glen Phillips (Sep 28, 2017)

These look like they are from a Starrett #59F (or knock-off) trammel set.

(Link in the previous message will not display until 'moderated' as I do not have the required 3 posts.)


----------



## Tom O (Sep 28, 2017)

BACK SCRATCHER!


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Sep 28, 2017)

Think you nailed it. The rest of the pictured items are there as well.  Thanks.

          Grizz


Glen Phillips said:


> These look like they are from a Starrett #59F (or knock-off) trammel set.
> 
> (Link in the previous message will not display until 'moderated' as I do not have the required 3 posts.)


----------

